# New from Georgia



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello back at ya. Welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Do you ever shoot at 12 Point in Covington???


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome! Be prepared to spend lots of time on here, its very addicting!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: fellow Georgian to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk SkinyStkSlngr. Have fun here.


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BOWTECH DAWG (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome neighbor !!!:wave3:


----------

